# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  #6173 mobius-2 Ν. Μάκρη

## m0bius

ΒΒ links:

awmn-1190-6173 με netsailor2

AccessPoint 

SSID: awmn-m0bius-6173 Δίνει DHCP ips στο range 10.71.218.66-10.71.218.94

Επιπλέον υπάρχει άλλο ένα interface και περιμένει ενδιαφερόμενο  :: 




> Σκέφτομαι τώρα που θα κατέβω Ελλάδα να πάρω μια κεραιούλα να την στείσω στο σπίτι μου στην Ν. Μάκρη μιας και από ότι βλέπω τελευταία στο Wind έχει αρχίσει να υπάρχει μια δραστηριότητα στην περιοχή. Έτσι μπορούμε να αρχίσουμε να συνδεόμαστε εκεί μεταξύ μας μέχρι να βρούμε κάποια άκρη να φέρουμε το AWMN πρός τα εκεί. Από ότι βλέπω στο Wind τον niguma που έχει στήσει ήδη κάποιο AP θα πρέπει να τον πιάνω, οπότε για να δούμε τι θα γίνει.
> 
> Ελλάδα θα είμαι πρώτα ο θεός από την άλλη βδομάδα οπότε οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου να κάνουμε καμιά συναντησούλα να δούμε το μέλλον της περιοχής.

----------


## Diamantis

Έχουμε κάνει διάφορες συναντησεις προσκαλόντας τους φίλους από Ν. Μακρη και την Ραφήνα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχει εμφανιστεί κανένας.  ::

----------


## acoul

Σιγά-σιγά όλα θα γίνουν.

----------


## Torque

Μήπως να κανονίσουμε κανα fredoccino meeting αυτή την Κυριακή στην 

Ν.Μάκρη να δούμε τί γίνεται και τί μπορούμε να κάνουμε στην περιοχή?

----------


## alexandertm8

Παιδιά, η ιδέα να κάνουμε στη Μάκρη ένα μεγάλο wlan την είχαμε κάτι παιδιά και εγώ απο τον Ιούνιο του 2003, όταν έγραψε δηλαδή το "Popular Science" για πρώτη φορά για το awmn.
Λόγο του οτι ημασταν και ήμαστε ακόμα μαθητές το μόνο μας πρόβλημα ήταν (και ακόμα είναι) τα λεφτά... Εγώ μένω σε καλή θέση, πάνω στην Λ. Διονύσου στο ύψος του "Τσέλιγκα" (150 μέτρα πιο κάτω βασικά) και είχαμε πει λόγο γεωγραφικού αλλά και κατασκευαστικού ύψους που έχει το σπίτι μου, να βάζαμε την omnidirectional κεραία σπίτι μου αφού βλέπω όλη την Ν. Μάκρη...
Όταν αρχίσαμε να αγοράζουμε τα πράγματα η ιδέα έσπασε... Λέγαμε να βάζαμε πάνω μια αρκετών dBi κεραία με τα λεφτά στα ίσα... Ως εδώ οκ... Όταν μετά έπεσε το θέμα adsl και είπα οτι πρέπει να πάρουμε router και adsl kit πάλι στα ίσα τα λεφτά, 2~3 λένε όχι, γιατί θα το είχα εγώ σπίτι και όχι αυτοί, χωρίς να έχουν ορατότητα αυτά τα άτομα όμως... Έκει τελέιωσε το θέμα wlan για αυτούς... 
Ξαναμάζεψα 2 ακόμα άτομα και είπα όποιος θέλει δίνει και όταν τα βρώ τους τα δίνω πίσω, μπας και γίνει τίποτα αυτή την φορά... 
Μέχρι στιγμής όλα καλά, αλλά ρωτάω: Θέλει κανένας απο εσάς να μπει στο "club" μας και να μας βοηθήσει στην υλοποιηση του wlan στην Ν. Μάκρη;
Έχω βρει μέχρι στιγμής 7 άτομα. Όσα πιο πολλά άτομα έρθουν, τόσο το ταχύτερο θα κατασκευάσουμε την μέχρι στιγμής "τρελή" για τα δεδομένα της Ν. Μάκρης ιδέα...
Απλά θέλουμε και την βοήθεια και άλλων...

Edit:
Θέλω να έρθω σε επαφή με τους:
Κalix, electronic, [email protected] 
γιατί τα σπίτια που έχουν "βάλει ταμπέλα" στο χάρτη του google
Τα βλέπω απο την βεράντα μου...

----------


## m0bius

Βασικά πιστεύω σύντομα θα φέρω μια κεραιούλα με μια εξωτερική συσκευή να την βάλω στο σπίτι μου στη Ν. Μάκρη να δουλεύει αρχικά σαν beacon. 

Μπορούμε έτσι σιγά σιγά να κανονίσουμε κάποιο meeting για να συνδεθούμε αρχικά μεταξύ μας.

----------


## npap

Παιδιά κι εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για awmn. Έχω έρθει σε επαφή με kalix και παραλίγο και με ortho (δε τον έβρισκα στο τηλ.) Από εξοπλισμό είμαι σχεδόν έτοιμος για ένα κατευθυντικό link (μου λείπει μια κάρτα που να παίζει με παλιό pc,έχω μια netgear 54mbps που προσπαθώ να ξεφορτωθώ γιατί είναι pci2.2 και θέλει σχετικά καινούριο pc).
Παλιότερα είχα κάνει κι ένα scan με laptop και cisco lmc352 ενός φίλου και είχαμε πιάσει με netstubler 3 AP (netgear_AP, netgear_ortho και netgear_buros), τα 2 πρώτα με σχετικά ικανοποιητική ισχύ (-75 έως -80dBm).
Είχα μιλήσει με kalix για να ετοιμάσουμε κάτι αλλά έπεσαν πολλές δουλειές και δε προχωρήσαμε. Όταν επιστρέψω Νέα Μάκρη την Παρασκευή θα επικοινωνήσουμε για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου ο απώτερος στόχος θα είναι να συνδεθούμε με το υπόλοιπο awmn αλλά ως τότε καλό θα είναι να δικτυωθούμε μεταξύ μας και να στήσουμε και κάποια services όπως κάποιο dc++ hub μεταξύ μας.
Αυτά. Ελπίζω να τα πούμε και από κοντά.

----------


## Torque

Καλημέρα.
Ήμουν Σαβ/κο Νέα Μάκρη εγώ.Μίλησα με τον kalix και μου είπε τί έχουνε στήσει αυτοί μεταξύ τους.Είναι 3-4 άτομα που έχουνε φτιάξει ένα καλο δικτυάκι για τον χαβαλέ τους.Έστησα και εγώ για ένα 24ωρο μια omni στην ταράτσα μου και συνδέθηκα στο ΑΡ του ortho,το NETGEAR_AP.Από την Κυριακή όμως τώρα το έχει κλειδωμένο και όχι πια ελεύθερο.Βρέθηκα και με τον Papatrexas.Εμείς οι 2 βρισκόμαστε Σαβ/κα και γιορτές και καλοκαίρι Ν.Μάκρη και θέλουμε να κάνουμε κάτι καλό.Ήδη ψήνονται και άλλοι 2 φίλοι μου.
Βέβαια επειδή τώρα το awmn έχει κολλήσει στον Γέρακα,μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε ένα δικό μας δίκτυο εδώ στην Ν.Μάκρη με file sharing και adsl για ίντερνετ και κανά lan gaming και στην συνέχεια συνδεόμαστε και με το awmn όταν μας φτάσει.

----------


## m0bius

Βασικά αρχικά θα πρότινα όλοι οι κόμβοι που δουλεύουν στην Ν. Μάκρη και είναι σχετικοί με εμάς να βάλουνε κάποιο κοινό κείμενο στο ssid του (όπως awmn-xxxx) για να αναγνωρίζονται μεταξύ τους. Δεν βοηθάει σε τίποτα ssids του τύπου netgear_ap. 

Αν θέλετε κανονίζουμε για καφεδάκι μέσα στη βδομάδα.

----------


## m0bius

Btw, υπάρχει πρόβλεψη από τον hostmaster για διευθύνσεις στη Ν. Μάκρη;

----------


## alexandertm8

Δηλαδή να δώσω λεφτά για κεραίες και λοιπά και να οργανώσω τους "δικούς" μου; Όσο για το καφεδάκι, μέσα στη βδομάδα δεν μπορώ, έχω διαβάσματα... Κανά Σάββατο όμως;

Από ότι βλέπω στο χάρτη, είμαι στο "κέντρο" του "κύκλου" που κάνουν τα σπίτια σας...
Με αυτήν την κεραία θα είμαι καλά;

Edit:
Για πιο καλά δεν κάνουμε κανένα msn meeting;

----------


## dti

> Btw, υπάρχει πρόβλεψη από τον hostmaster για διευθύνσεις στη Ν. Μάκρη;


Εννοείται...

----------


## Torque

Σαβ/κο θα είμαι Ν.Μάκρη.

Να κανονίσουμε καμιά συναντησούλα να συζητήσουμε για την περιοχή.

----------


## alexandertm8

Ναι ρε παιδιά, όσο πιο γρήγορα τόσο πιο καλά... Αν είναι να κάτσουμε και μια μέρα απο το 3μερο της 28-30 του μήνα να βρούμε και ο ένας τον άλλο και να κάνουμε ρυθμίσεις και λοιπά... 
Αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να βρεθούμε...
Αυτό το Σάββατο μπορείτε;

----------


## m0bius

Μπορεί να κατέβω εγώ το Σάββατο να βάλω μια κεραιούλα με ένα linksys αν έχω τελειώσει με τον κόμβο μου στην Αθήνα.

----------


## kalix

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,
ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ, ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΑ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΑ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΛΑΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ "ORTHO" ΟΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Ο "ADMIN" TOY ΝΕΤWORK ΜΑΣ.
ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΠΑΡΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ.
( ITS A HUNTING SEASON )
BIOS.

----------


## npap

Μίλησα με ortho και το ερχόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο θα κάνουμε κανένα test event. Σύντομα στο wind θα εμφανιστούν και links στην περιοχή της Νέας Μάκρης (Nea Makri Wireless Network is coming).  ::  
Μιλάω και με 2-3 Μαραθωνίτες μήπως επεκταθούμε και προς τα πάνω.
Πήρα 3 καρτούλες minipci atheros και ανυπομονώ να τις δω να δουλεύουν!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Torque

Για αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο λες npap που αρχίζει αύριο?θα σου στείλω pm,μάλλον θα είμαι και εγώ Ν.Μάκρη να βρεθούμε για κανα test.

----------


## npap

Για αυτό το ΣΚ έλεγα αλλά το τεστ ακυρώθηκε. Το Σάββατο δε μπορούσα εγώ, την Κυριακή δε μπορούσε ο ortho. Τώρα θα δούμε πότε θα το κάνουμε. Εεεε. Σιγά σιγά. 
Πάντως εγώ είμαι έτοιμος. Έχω στείλει κάποια πμ για να βγάλω κανένα link προς Μαραθώνα αλλά δεν έχω δει ακόμα ενδιαφέρον. Αυτή την εβδομάδα ίσως ανεβάσω και καμιά omni. Aφού δε βλέπω πολύ ενδιαφέρον για backbone links θα δω μηπως βρεθεί κανένας client.
Θα δούμε...

----------


## npap

Το access point awmn-6278 του κόμβου μου είναι σε λειτουργία από της 2ας πρωινής της 10/11/05  ::  . Χρησιμοποιεί 802.11b στο κανάλι 9. Είναι καταχωρημένο στο wind και μόλις εμφανιστούν τυχόν clients θα του δώσω και ip από το c-class subnet που πήρα.

----------


## acoul

Πολύ σημαντική η παρουσία του awmn στην περιοχή. Η πρόκληση παραμένει: πως να ενωθεί το δίκτυο περνώντας από την μια πλευρά του βουνού στην άλλη !!!

----------


## npap

Χμ... Ίσως δεν είναι μακριά η μέρα που θα γίνει κι αυτό.  ::  
Αλλά επειδή ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει καν site survey δε μπορώ να λέω αερολογίες. Πάντως η προσπάθεια είναι συστηματική.

----------


## dti

Αποτυπώστε στο wind τα τυχόν links που υφίστανται στην περιοχή.
Σύντομα θα κάνει scan κι ο m0bius με μια yagi που έχει.

----------


## npap

Ωπ! Ξεψάρωσα. Επιτέλους έγινα μαρίδα!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## npap

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι για να αναπτυχθεί το δίκτυο ένα πρώτο βήμα θα ήταν να αποτυπωθούν οι κόμβοι και τα links. Οι κόμβοι είναι αποτυπωμένοι, τουλάχιστον όσοι γνωρίζω. Σ'αυτό έχει κάνει πολύ καλή δουλειά ο kalix. Όμως οι κόμβοι αυτοί είναι ημι-awmn-ικοί, αφού είναι μέν καταχωρημένοι ως κόμβοι awmn, αλλά δεν ακολουθούν πρακτικές awmn. Για παράδειγμα τα SSID δεν είναι της μορφής awmn-XXXX και δε χρησιμοποιούν τη διευθυνσιοδότηση του awmn, παρόλο που ο kalix έχει φροντίσει κι έχει πάρει c-class ip για λογαριασμό του ortho που έχει το AP με την omni. Όσο για τα links είναι περιττό να αναφέρω ότι δεν είναι αποτυπωμένα.
Mobius όταν έρθεις για scan αν θέλεις μπορώ να βοηθήσω.
Νομίζω ότι ένα meeting κάποιο Σαββατοκύριακο είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο για να γνωριστούμε και να οργανωθούμε.

----------


## m0bius

Λοιπόν, λόγω εορτών είχα πάει στη Ν. Μάκρη και επί τη ευκαιρία έκανα ένα scan από την ταράτσα μου. Τα αποτελέσματα δεν ήταν πολλά. 



```
( NETGEAR_AP )	  ( 00:09:5b:b9:08:00 )	13:02:01 (GMT)	[ 11 60 49 ]	
( NETGEAR_ortho ) ( 00:0f:b5:94:8b:29 )	13:02:01 (GMT)	[ 21 70 49 ]
( NETGEAR_buros ) ( 00:0f:b5:94:86:36 )	13:02:05 (GMT)	[ 19 68 49 ]
( Home_AP )	  ( 00:0d:88:91:3c:e9 )	13:05:13 (GMT)	[ 9 58 49 ]
( linksys )	  ( 00:14:bf:99:98:15 )	13:10:41 (GMT)	[ 20 69 49 ]
```

Άντε να οργανωνόμαστεεεε  ::

----------


## npap

Χμ...  ::  
Αν είχαμε οπτική επαφή θα έπιανες και το δικό μου το awmn-6278, την omni μου. Αλλά μας χωρίζει ένας λόφος.

Αυτά από ένα παλαιότερο scan μου στις 14/11/05

( HomeWLAN )	BSS	( 00:09:5b:91:b2:94 ) [ 30 79 49 ]
( awmn-6278 )	BSS	( 00:90:96:4e:f2:e9 ) [ 27 76 49 ]
( NETGEAR_ortho )	BSS	( 00:0f:b5:94:8b:29 ) [ 33 82 49 ]
( NETGEAR_AP )	BSS	( 00:09:5b:b9:08:00 ) [ 31 80 49 ]
( NETGEAR_buros )	BSS	( 00:0f:b5:94:86:36 ) [ 25 74 49 ]
( 3Com )	BSS	( 00:12:a9:01:e4:98 ) [ 18 67 49 ]
( WORKGROUP )	BSS	( 00:0f:66:ed:db:ae ) [ 7 56 49 ]
( NETGEAR_kalix602 )	BSS	( 00:0f:b5:3e:38:56 ) [ 9 58 49 ]

Τα δύο πρώτα είναι δικά μου. Τα αναγνωρίζω  ::

----------


## dti

> Λοιπόν, λόγω εορτών είχα πάει στη Ν. Μάκρη και επί τη ευκαιρία έκανα ένα scan από την ταράτσα μου. Τα αποτελέσματα δεν ήταν πολλά. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( NETGEAR_AP ) ( 00:09:5b:b9:08:00 )	13:02:01 (GMT)	[ 11 60 49 ]	
> *( NETGEAR_ortho ) ( 00:0f:b5:94:8b:29 )* 13:02:01 (GMT)	[ 21 70 49 ]
> ...


Έπιασες το ap του Ortho #6264.  ::  το οποίο φαίνεται και στο scan του npap πιο πάνω.

----------


## Vigor

Πάμε παιδιά!

Λίγο τρέξιμο από κάποιον θέλει - PM, emails - να έρθετε σε επαφή και από κοινού να διερευνίσετε την δυνατότητα κάποιου link μεταξύ σας.

'Ολα αποτυπώνονται στο επίπεδο των προσωπικών σχέσεων/γεωγραφικών περιορισμών.

Πάρτε το θάρρος, την απόφαση, γνωριστήτε και προχωρήστε με τα links.

----------


## npap

Το προσπαθούμε. Υπάρχει επαφή και με netsailor και σύντομα θα έχουμε αποτελέσματα!  :: 
Ελπίζω το θέμα να μη προχωρήσει σε ρυθμούς avatar  ::

----------


## m0bius

Βασικά εγώ έχω σκοπό μέσα στη βδομάδα να βάλω το Asus σε ένα κουτάκι και να το πάω εκεί με την Yagi να το βάλω προσωρινά. Όταν είναι θα μιλήσουμε και για να κανένα καφεδάκι.  :: 

Βtw, ποιός ο λόγος για 3 AP;

----------


## npap

Ποιος έχει 3 AP???  ::

----------


## verano

> Ποιος έχει 3 AP???


Εεεεε, ο κύριος Netgear ίσως  ::  Γιατρέ μου;  ::

----------


## m0bius

Μηνυματάκι από την Ν. Μάκρη από τον Papatrexa. Έχω αγκαρέψει ένα κακομοίρη να κρατάει το laptop και άλλον ένα τον ιστό. Άντε και εις ανώτερα! Το απόγευμα θα κάνω post τα results του scan. Αρχικά μπορώ να πώ ότι βλέπω και τους netsailor2 και zaxduke  ::  

Για να ακούω προτάσεις για bbs  ::

----------


## m0bius

Τα scan results:

----------


## netsailor

Ετσι όπως είναι τα πράγματα αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχει μόνο μία έξοδος της Ν. Μάκρης από τον κόμβο μου. Από τη στιγμή που το σπίτι δεν κατοικείται σε μόνιμη βάση υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα κάποια στιγμή ο κόμβος να βγει εκτός λειτουργίας ίσως και για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Πρέπει το συντομότερο δυνατό να δημιουργηθεί κάποια εναλλακτική διαδρομή είτε μέσω zaxduke είτε με καποιον άλλο κόμβο στην περιοχή ανάμεσα στη Μάκρη και στη Ραφήνα (kasparov ??)

Χωρίς να ξέρω τις διαθέσεις των εμπλεκόμενων θα πρότεινα συνδέσεις ανάμεσα στους mobius2-papatrexas-electronick-alexandertm8 και εξόδους προς το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο μέσω kasparov, netsailor2, zaxduke. Από τη μεριά μου λογικά σας βλέπω όλους οπότε αν θελήσετε να γίνει αλλαγή στο electronick-netsailor2 δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα.

Είναι πραγματικά κρίμα μια ολόκληρη περιοχή με 25-30 καταχωρήσεις στο wind σε ακτίνα 2 χιλιομέτρων να έχει να δείξει μόνο ένα κόμβο (electronick) με 1 bb link και 4 πελάτες.

Αν θέλετε να τα κουβεντιάσουμε από κοντά μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε κάποια στιγμή όλοι στη Μάκρη ή στις συναντήσεις της Ανατολικής Αττικής την τελευταία Κυριακή κάθε μήνα.

----------


## m0bius

Εγώ έχω σχεδόν έτοιμα 2 interfaces σε a. Μέσα στην βδομάδα θέλω να ετοιμάσω τον router και να πάω μέσα στο επόμενο σαββατοκύριακο να τα στήσω. Αν θέλετε μπορούμε να οργανώσουμε ταρατσο-meeting με στήσιμο παράλληλα  ::

----------


## alexandertm8

Νίκο βλέπω καμπάνα την κεραία του Παπατρέχα (να φανταστείς τον βλέπει το ap που έχω μέσα στο σπίτι με την μαμα κεραία), άρα με αυτόν θα γίνει η σύνδεση εκτός και αν μετά δεν μπορεί απο τον παπατρέχα να πάει το link σε εσένα. Mε τον kasparov η σύνδεση μου ειναι δεδομένη, και ψάχνω άτομο για scan απο το σπίτι Γιώργου (kasparov).

Βασικά να πώ οτι αν καταφέρω τελικά να συνδεθώ μέσω kasparov, θα πάρει λίγο καιρό να κάνω link με άτομο μέσα στην Μάκρη.

Αυτό για το ταρατσο-meeting μου άρεσε, να το κάνουμε αυτο το Σάββατο στο σπίτι του Γιώργου (wind-id: 8601);

----------


## m0bius

Εγώ έχω σκοπό μέσα στη βδομάδα αν όλα πάνε καλά να πάω να ξεκινήσω το στήσιμο! Μπορούμε να κανονίσουμε αν θέλετε!

----------


## alexandertm8

Όσοι είναι απο Μάκρη μπορούν να έρθουν στο σπίτι του Γιώργου (#8601), σε μία ώρα που θα κανονιστεί απο όσους ενδιαφέρονται, αυτό το Σάββατο όμως.
Όποιος θέλει γράφει τις ώρες που μπορεί...

----------


## m0bius

Μόλις τελείωσα την κατασκευή του Hager που θα φιλοξενήσει μέσα του τον κόμβο 6173 στην Ν.Μάκρη. 

Έχει μέσα έναν παλιό AMD K6 στα 400 και 384MB μνήμης. Κουβαλάει πάνω του έναν τετραπλό adaptor με 2 καρτούλες και μία Netgear MA311 για το Access Point. 

Ίσως και αύριο (καιρού επιτρέποντος) να κατέβω στην Μάκρη να ψάξω για ιστό που μου λείπει καθώς και να πάω να αγοράσω ένα πιατάκι. 

Οι κεραίες θα είναι ένα πιάτο 80άρι με feeder σε Α και μια Grid Pacific-Wireless επίσης σε Α. Για το Access Point θα χρησιμοποιηθεί προσωρινά μια Cisco grid που έχω δανειστεί από τον dti (Thanks) με σκοπό σύντομα να αντικατασταθεί με μια omni 7db (μόλις βρώ λεφτά)

Μολίς φορτίσει το μπρίκι που έχω για ψηφιακή μηχανή θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες. Ελπίζω σύντομα να μου επιστρέψουν και την μητρική από το service και να επιστρέψω στον special το μηχάνημα που μου εχει δανείσει  ::

----------


## Papatrexas

Έχω έρθει σε επαφή με τον m0bius (Πάρη), λέμε αυτή την Κυριακή να βρεθούμε στη Μάκρη για ταρατσάδες κτλ..

Αlexandertm8 Καλή η ιδέα για meeting, αν και δεν σας είδα στο μηνιαίο της Ανατολικής Αττικής που έγινε στα Σπάτα. 
Ήταν Electronick, Zaxduxe, papatrexas (ως βασικά ενδιαφερόμενοι για τη Ν.Μάκρη) καθώς και Netsailor, Silencer κτλ και τα άλλα παιδιά του eatattika.

Η απουσία του Torque αδικαιολόγητη!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Αν δεν μπορείτε Κυριακή Πρωί που μπορεί και ο Πάρης, ευχαρίστως κανονίζουμε για Σάββατο να οργανωθούμε. Καλύτερα απογευματάκι κατά τις 5, λέω εγώ μια ώρα.

----------


## alexandertm8

Αν δεν έχεις αυτοκίνητο δεν μπορείς να φεύγεις απο Μάκρη και να πάς Σπάτα εύκολα.

Αν θέλεις κάνουμε την συνάντηση την Κυριακή στις 5.
Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα.

Απλά πείτε αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος για κλείσει τελικά.

----------


## m0bius

Εγώ έχω σκοπό να πάω από νωρίς το πρωί της Κυριακής (δηλαδή κατά τις 11 και μετά  ::  ) (αν έχει καλό καιρό) για να κάνω και κάνα στησιματάκι.

----------


## Papatrexas

> Αν θέλεις κάνουμε την συνάντηση την Κυριακή στις 5.
> Δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα.


Ναι νομίζω ότι αυτό θα μας εξυπηρετήσει όλους, (κυρίως δηλαδή εμάς τους 3), 
αλλά και κάθε άλλον ενδιαφερόμενο.

Ο Elektonick μόνιμος είναι στη Μάκρη οπότε ευελπιστώ ότι θα τον πετύχουμε και αυτόν..

Συνεπώς η συνάντηση πάει για τις 5 την Κυριακή.
Εγώ θα πάω από το πρωί να βρεθώ κ με τον Πάρη για ταρατσάδα...

P.S. για κάποιο λόγο το eastattika και η διαδρoμή προς αυτό είναι down??

----------


## Pater_Familias

Έξετε υπόψιν πως πάει για χιόνι;  ::   ::   ::  Θέλουμε φωτός έτσι και το ρίξει!!!

----------


## m0bius

> Έξετε υπόψιν πως πάει για χιόνι;    Θέλουμε φωτός έτσι και το ρίξει!!!


Άμα αρχίσει να χιονίζει βλέπω να σας βγάλω φωτογραφίες από το σπίτι μου στην Αθήνα!  ::

----------


## Silencer

> ......
> 
> P.S. για κάποιο λόγο το eastattika και η διαδρoμή προς αυτό είναι down??


Λόγο της πρόσφατης κακοκαίριας ... κάποιοι ιστοί δεν άντεξαν ....

----------


## m0bius

Στήθηκε ο ιστός επιτέλους και έχει πάνω δυο interfaces ένα σε b και ένα σε a και τα δύο με SSID awmn-6173 τα οποία κοιτάνε την περιοχή του Μαραθώνα. Επιπλέον τοποθετήθηκε omni 12db η οποία έχει SSID awmn-m0bius-6173. 

ΙPs δεν δίνει γιατί δεν υπάρχουν, ελπίζω ότι αύριο θα το ρυθμίσω από την Αθήνα  ::  

Ο router είναι ο παλιός μου router στην Αθήνα K6 - 400 με 368mb ram και τρέχει mt σε μια 512 cf  :: 

Πείτε μου btw πως κάνουμε αυτό το κολπάκι με το τροφοδοτικό για να ανάβει πάντα όταν έρχεται το ρεύμα γιατί τώρα αν πέσει το ρεύμα πρέπει να πάω στην Μάκρη να το σηκώσω  ::  

Για να σας δω να κάνετε κανα scan  ::

----------


## m0bius

Βγήκε το πρώτο link του κόμβου 6173 στην Ν.Μάκρη με netsailor2. To link είναι προς το παρόν σε 802.11b με προοπτική να αντικατασταθεί άμεσα σε 802.11a. Επίσης λειτουργεί access point με SSID awmn-m0bius-6173. Δίνει IPs στο subnet 10.71.218.66-10.71.218.94. 

Επιπλέον υπάρχει άλλο ένα interface το οποίο εκπέμπει με πιάτο σε 802.11a στα 5500.

Αλλάζω το πρώτο post πετάξτε με στους Αχ/Βχ και cirrus βγάλε μου την αναμονή στo subnet  :: 

Αντέ και εις ανώτερα.

----------


## dti

> Πείτε μου btw πως κάνουμε αυτό το κολπάκι με το τροφοδοτικό για να ανάβει πάντα όταν έρχεται το ρεύμα γιατί τώρα αν πέσει το ρεύμα πρέπει να πάω στην Μάκρη να το σηκώσω  
> 
> Για να σας δω να κάνετε κανα scan


Καλορίζικος ο νέος κόμβος Πάρη!
Για το κολπάκι δες εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=304073#304073

----------


## wireless.surfer

Καλορίζικο, καλορίζικο  ::

----------


## plaketokofths

Καλορίζικος κι απο εμένα ο κόμβος.

----------


## Papatrexas

Το Σάββατο θα βγει Link του κόμβου #7442 Papatrexas - N.Makri με #1570 Zaxduxe Σχοινιάς που είναι κοντά στο Κωπηλατοδρόμιο Μαραθώνα.

Έπειτα θα αποπειραθώ να σε σκανάρω σε b (Mobius) , και έπειτα θα σε στοχεύσω σε a, μπας και βγάλουμε και εμείς ένα link ακόμα για να κλείσει κύκλος.

Ενημερωτικά ο plaketokofths είναι client μου στη Ν.Μάκρη, και ευελπιστώ να τον δω στα στησίματα το Σάββατο!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

αν εξυπηρετεί το εξοχικό μου κάπου στην διάθεσή σας
node id 8666, αν και δεν το βλέπω, ο εξοπλισμός υπάρχει

----------


## m0bius

Εμένα θα πρέπει να με βλέπεις λογικά και θα μπορείς να συνδεθείς και ως client πάνω μου. Αν θες για bblink μπορούμε να το κοιτάξουμε!  ::

----------


## m0bius

Επειδή έχουν αρχίσει να με ρωτάνε για το AP και για να βάλω τις MAC addresses τους στο filter, θέλω να πώ απλά ότι *δεν* υπάρχει MAC filtering. Το μόνο που ζητάω είναι να μην παίρνετε IPs αυθαίρετα. Σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει τέτοιο φαινόμενο απλά θα μπεί mac filter στην συγκεκριμένη mac και αυτό για να μην δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα στον κόμβο.

----------


## m0bius

Το IP Range άλλαξε σε 10.71.218.0/24. Οπουδήποτε αναφερόταν το παλιό έχει γίνει μετατροπή.

----------


## vassilis3

το πάσχα λέω να κατέβω με ένα wrapακι προς τα κάτω.
δεν ξέρω τι βλέπω και τι διαθεσιμότητα γενικά υπάρχει 
θα ήταν καλό να ξέρω τι παίζει στην γύρω περιοχή και την διαθεσιμότητα απο if's

----------


## vassilis3

είμαι Ν. Μάκρη
δυστυχώς δεν σε βρήκα με ένα σκαν που έκανα
σου έστειλα και Pm 
δεν ξέρω αν παίζει και τι παίζει ακόμα εδω
παρακαλώ ενημέρωσει

----------


## m0bius

Από όσο γνωρίζω, παίζει. Το link μου με netsailor είναι down ενόψην της αναβάθμισης του σε 802.11a, οπότε δεν μπορώ να πώ με βεβαιότητα. Μέσα στη βδομάδα, θα πάω να δώ.

----------


## Papatrexas

μ.. υπάρχει περίπτωση να με πιάνει και εμένα ο Vasilis?

Αυτή τη βδομάδα είμαι και εγώ τελείως down στη Μάκρη,
μετά τα πρόσφατα σκαμπανεβάσματα της ΔΕΗ μούκαψε μητρική + CF,
ακόμα δεν το έχω αποκαταστήσει , από βδομάδα όμως θα παίζει.

----------


## m0bius

> μ.. υπάρχει περίπτωση να με πιάνει και εμένα ο Vasilis?
> 
> Αυτή τη βδομάδα είμαι και εγώ τελείως down στη Μάκρη,
> μετά τα πρόσφατα σκαμπανεβάσματα της ΔΕΗ μούκαψε μητρική + CF,
> ακόμα δεν το έχω αποκαταστήσει , από βδομάδα όμως θα παίζει.


Τώρα που γυρίζει ο netsailor το interface του σε 802.11a, ετοιμάσου σου γυρίζω την andrew.  ::  Αντε γιατί το αφήσαμε  ::

----------


## vassilis3

εγώ είμαι εδώ και θα παραμείνω για λίγο ακόμα για ξεκούρασει,
από ότι κατάλαβα δεν είστε μόνιμοι εδώ, όπως και εγώ,
έχω στείλει στον m0bius τα τηλέφωνά μου
αν είναι ενημερώστεμε 
δεν εχω κατεβάσει εξοπλισμό μόνο ένα feeder και μιά cisco 
στην αθήνα υπάρχει εξοπλισμος

----------


## netsailor

> Τώρα που γυρίζει ο netsailor το interface του σε 802.11a, ετοιμάσου σου γυρίζω την andrew.  Αντε γιατί το αφήσαμε


Είμαι πλέον έτοιμος και περιμένω... Μόλις γίνει η αλλαγή από τη μεριά σου κάνουμε και το τελευταίο κεντράρισμα και είμαστε έτοιμοι

----------


## Nikiforos

Επ που είστε ρε παιδιά? ζωντάνεψε το forum επί τέλους? έχω ένα φιλαράκι στο Κάτω Σούλι έχει κάμποση θέα είναι κάπως ψηλά και ψαχνόμαστε να δούμε αν πιάνουμε κανέναν. Αν ενδιαφέρεστε που κατεβαίνω τα weekends να κανονίσουμε για κανά καφεδάκι οι γειτονικές περιοχές. Netsailor τι είδα στο wind ? ενεργοποίησες το AP ? δλδ από την παραλία μπορεί κάποιος να έχει πρόσβαση?

----------


## m0bius

Το link αναβαθμίστηκε σε 802.11α και δουλεύει άψογα. To ΑP λειτουργεί κανονικά και είμαστε έτοιμοι και σας περιμένουμε  :: 

Σημειωτέον το ξαναλέω γιατί μπορεί να χάθηκε παλιότερα: Στην omni μου πιάνω ένα LinkDikastika με mikrotik. Μήπως αυτός ενδιαφέρετε να συνδεθεί;

----------


## Nikiforos

Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ξαναscannaroume από το Κάτω Σούλι και θα τα πούμε. Εγώ από Τύμβο Μαραθώνα, ακόμα δεν έχω καταφέρει να πιάσω κανέναν δυστυχώς, μάλλον μας κόβουνε τα ψηλά δέντρα μιάς και είμαι σε μονοκατοικία και με χαμηλό υψόμετρο (14 μέτρα λέει το GPS). Δεν ξέρω μήπως πιάσω τίποτα αν σηκώσω ιστό από την κεραμοσκεπή, αλλά χλομό το κόβω, αλλά δεν έχω όμως που να στερεώσω έναν τέτοιο ιστό.

----------


## vassilis3

Νεο σκαν σήμερα (οχι απο ταρατσα)
το μοναδικό σήμα που επιασα ήταν ΟΤΕΝΕΤ_6347
τιποτες άλλο
επιφυλάσομαι αν βρω βοήθεια να ανέβω στα κεραμύδια (μιαου)

----------


## Nikiforos

vasilis εσύ που είσαι σε ποιό μέρος ?

----------


## vassilis3

> vasilis εσύ που είσαι σε ποιό μέρος ?


τώρα ειμαι Ν.Μακρη (vassilis4)
Διατηρώ 2 κομβους στον πειραια, vassilis1, vassilis3

----------


## Nikiforos

αντε να κάνουμε τίποτα και εμείς απο Μαραθώνα και Σούλι να δούμε καμιά AWMN μέρα! Εγώ είμαι Τύμβο Μαραθώνα (κοντά Μαραθώνος) και ένα φιλαράκι μου στο Κάτω Σούλι. Εμένα είναι εξοχικό, ο φίλος μένει μόνιμα εκεί.

----------


## vassilis3

Είμαι καμία δεκαριά μέρες εδώ αλλα δεν βλέπω και πολύ κινητικότητα , προφανως διότι προκειτε για εξοχικές κατοικίες κομβούχων, οπως και εγώ.

τέλος της εβδομάδος ειστρέφω Αθήνα.
Ισως προλάβω να κάνω ένα τελευταίο scan από τα κεραμύδια

----------


## vassilis3

πριν 5 λεπτά ήμουν κεραμύδια
δυστυχώς αν και το wind αλλά και εγώ έχω ορατότητα προς electronic & papatrexa δεν πιάνω κανένα απο τους 2.
το scan εγινε σε Β με cisco και feeder αφρικανικο

----------


## Papatrexas

αυτές τις μέρες είμαι down λέμε..
μου κάηκε το routeri και η CF.
το hardware το αντικατέστησα, αλλά έχω πρόβλημα να ξαναβρώ τις ρυθμίσεις μου, ip, etc.. και έτσι τοχω κλειστό..

----------


## vassilis3

> αυτές τις μέρες είμαι down λέμε..
> μου κάηκε το routeri και η CF.
> το hardware το αντικατέστησα, αλλά έχω πρόβλημα να ξαναβρώ τις ρυθμίσεις μου, ip, etc.. και έτσι τοχω κλειστό..


νόμιζα οτι τα αντικατέστησες, ειχες πει (27/8/2007) οτι την αλλη εβδομάδα θα είναι πάλι up. Ετσι προχώρησα στο scan
anway
τουλάχιστον δεν έπρεπε να πιάνω τον electonics?

----------


## Papatrexas

> νόμιζα οτι τα αντικατέστησες, ειχες πει (27/8/2007) οτι την αλλη εβδομάδα θα είναι πάλι up. Ετσι προχώρησα στο scan
> anway
> τουλάχιστον δεν έπρεπε να πιάνω τον electonics?


όντως, αλλά είχα και αυτό το πρόβλημα με τη CF, δεν έχω κρατήσει backup και μου έχει δέσει τα χέρια.

Όταν έκανες το scan, έπιασες τπτ άλλο?
Scan έκανες με τη Cisco και το αφρικάνικο feeder σκέτο?
ή με πιάτο? Γιατί με σκέτο feeder μην περιμένεις να πιάσεις τπτ...
Κανονικά μια grid κεραιούλα θα χρειαζόταν ή κανένα panelάκι.

----------


## vassilis3

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vassilis3
> 
> νόμιζα οτι τα αντικατέστησες, ειχες πει (27/8/2007) οτι την αλλη εβδομάδα θα είναι πάλι up. Ετσι προχώρησα στο scan
> anway
> τουλάχιστον δεν έπρεπε να πιάνω τον electonics?
> 
> 
> όντως, αλλά είχα και αυτό το πρόβλημα με τη CF, δεν έχω κρατήσει backup και μου έχει δέσει τα χέρια.
> 
> ...


1. στο σκαν επιασα 2 SSID ασχετα (linksys, kai OTENET_6347)
2. Ναι σκέτα, μόνο αυτόν τον εξοπλισμό έφερα μαζί μου, μιας και θα κουβαλούσα και πράγματα του σπιτιού... παρ' όλα αυτά πιστευω ότι οτι βλέπω θα το έπιανα εστω και -100.

εσύ πότε το κόβεις να βάλεις το ΑΡ? 
Την κυριακή επιστρέφω πίσω και μετά μόνο κανένα ΣΚ μπορεί να κατέβω
σου στέλνω με πμ το κινητό μου

----------


## Nikiforos

Εγώ από τα κεραμίδια μου είχα πιάσει ένα SSID γιαγιά !!! και ήτανε και κλειδωμένο! LOL! να ρωτήσω κάτι στον Τhanos home δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί κανείς? το λέω γιατί δεν τον αναφέρετε. Αλλά έχω δει ότι έχει panel ξέρει κανείς προς τα που κοιτάει ? επίσης είδα στο wind ότι ο Zaxduke δεν έχει AP πλέον. Κριμα ο φίλος μου στάνταρ θα τον έπιανε βλέπει το κοπηλατοδρόμιο από την βεράντα του! Netsailor2 είδα ξανασήκωσες το AP σου? θα δοκιμάσω με το DS από την παραλία καμιά μέρα!  :: ppp

----------


## netsailor

> Netsailor2 είδα ξανασήκωσες το AP σου? θα δοκιμάσω με το DS από την παραλία καμιά μέρα! ppp


Αντε να δω και κανέναν πελάτη  ::  

Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο φίλος σου να με βλέπει? Φτιάξε μια καταχώρηση στο wind για να δουμε που βρίσκεται.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αν η κεραία σου είναι τόσο χαμηλά όπως όταν την είδα μάλλον θα βλέπει τα δέντρα από πίσω της. Το όνομα του είναι ignisport (13154) στο wind. Θεωρητικά στο wind βλέπει πολλούς. Κάναμε scan από την βεράντα και δεν πιάσαμε κανέναν όμως. Από τα κεραμίδια δεν προλάβαμε να κάνουμε ακόμα, δεν είχα μαζί και τοι 6μετρο καλώδιο δυστυχώς! Για μένα δεν υπάρχουνε ελπίδες , να δω πότε θα ξαναδοκιμάσω scan και από τα δικά μου κεραμίδια!

----------

